# Haunyang VFD DOA?



## MBuechle (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello all, have a new 1.5Kw VFD that when setup and configured will not run the motor.  I get a bump and then a code OC -u, which is acceleration over current or component failure.  I suspect the later.  I've checked the motor, 2.2 ohm phase to phase, no leakage to ground.  It's a used century 2 hp. 1750 wired for 220, yes I verified that.  Set acceleration parameter to as high as 90 sec., still no joy.  Watched current with a fluke 87 and an amp clamp, peak current capture was only .75 amp during the start attempt.  If anyone has run into this and found some parameter that fixes this I'd greatly appreciate enlightenment.  

Mark


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Superburban (Aug 29, 2017)

I remember it took me awhile to find the magic setting. I went back through, and set any setting that has to do with frequency, to 60. Then it worked fine.


----------



## mksj (Aug 29, 2017)

I would do a factory reset. You might check it on another motor, I had one installation were the motor wingdings checked out with an ohm meter, but the motor was DOA in a new machine. I have not had good luck with HY VFDs, they can work ok, but have had too many problems with them and lack of tech support/warranty makes them not worth the savings in most cases. There are also some cheaper knock offs. YMMV


----------



## Superburban (Aug 29, 2017)

The factory reset will set everything back to 400 HZ


----------



## RandyWilson (Aug 29, 2017)

Is this a Haunyang or a Askpower?


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 29, 2017)

You have to look at all the settings to make sure there are not ones that are conflicting with others.  Many parameters can be left alone as factory preset, but only after you determine that the default will work for your application.


----------



## mksj (Aug 29, 2017)

You do a factory reset to correct any potential errors or conflicts. The OC fault when I encountered this in the past was a bad motor, but if it was running ok previously, then it suggests a faulty VFD. I have seen both occur, more commonly it was the HY VFD (but it could be either).  If the acceleration is too rapid this could cause a fault, but your current reading and a slow ramp to speed would indicate otherwise. The VFD default values will depend by the the model and type (I have see different base frequencies, but usually they are 50Hz Asia and 60Hz US and there is a default setting for country), so you need to verify/program the basic motor operating parameters. Since I do not know the motor or the application, no specifics can be provided. You might review this old thread, as well as few other on the HY VFDs.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/huanyang-vfd-on-a-bridgeport-clone.36144/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/2-2kw-vfd-3-phase-3hp-motor.41077/

Parameter file I used for a 2 Hp machine:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachments/huanyang-vfd-program-variables-for-2-hp-motor-pdf.105562/


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 29, 2017)

here are the settings i have on my Huanyang inverter with a 3hp TEFC motor.
maybe you can have better luck with similar settings 

Pd001=1
002=1
003=60
004=60
005=70  (but you can set to 90HZ , my motor is not inverter rated)
008=240v  (my input line voltage is high)
014=.3
026=1  (i like the coasting stop)
041=12  (can be anywhere from 5- 15KHz)


----------



## dave2176 (Aug 30, 2017)

My Huanyang had the phases set to 400 Hz out of the box. That's for a 24,000 rpm motor. Try the settings Mike lists. If it doesn't work please post the VFD model number. Also what is the motors model? Is the motor inverter rated?
Dave


----------



## RandyWilson (Aug 30, 2017)

If this unit has only one row of low power connections and no built in pot, it's really an Askpower HY series. If so, set PN32=6 as a first step. This will give you a factory default for a 50hz motor rather than the 400hz spindle.


 As a wise man in the Southbend forum once said. they had much bigger horses back then.  If this is an old underrated 2HP motor rather than a new highly optimistic 2HP one,  I suspect you under-bought.  Either way, Askpower or Haunyang, give yourself a little headroom, especially if driving it from single phase. I have a 1HP Cincy mill and a 1.5HP SB lathe, both out of the mid 1950s. I put a 2.2Kw Askpower on each, and couldn't be happier.


----------



## MBuechle (Aug 30, 2017)

RandyWilson said:


> If this unit has only one row of low power connections and no built in pot, it's really an Askpower HY series. If so, set PN32=6 as a first step. This will give you a factory default for a 50hz motor rather than the 400hz spindle.
> 
> 
> As a wise man in the Southbend forum once said. they had much bigger horses back then.  If this is an old underrated 2HP motor rather than a new highly optimistic 2HP one,  I suspect you under-bought.  Either way, Askpower or Haunyang, give yourself a little headroom, especially if driving it from single phase. I have a 1HP Cincy mill and a 1.5HP SB lathe, both out of the mid 1950s. I put a 2.2Kw Askpower on each, and couldn't be happier.


Success!  I reset unit to 50hz factory default as suggested, the as received default was 400hz.  The motor ran.  Then I proceeded to set one parameter at a time, testing the motor each time.  The one that cause problems was the min. frequency, when set to 30hz, I got the Overcurrent on accelleration fault.  Set to 10hz and it worked fine.  Evedently the starting ramp up begins at this speed.  I don't need to run at this speed as this is driving a paint booth fan and 1/2 speed is the lowest I should ever need.  I must say, the Lenze unit I put on my Bridgeport was much easier to get working as I wished.  In a fan application I didn't feel sensorless vector was needed so I tried the  cheap approach.  Thanks all for the advise.

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcostello (Aug 30, 2017)

I had one that would not remember settings upon shut down, found out later other people had the same problem and feel the Company was using dead parts for a free 90 day loan. Would not exchange just order another. HA!


----------



## RandyWilson (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, minimum frequency sets the bottom value for both the accel and decel ramps. You could get fancy  with the multi-stage settings, but why?

 I am curious about one thing. Reading between the lines, it would seem the motor started up with no ramp, default setting,  ie straight to 50hz. Yet a ramp starting at 30 would not?


----------



## MBuechle (Aug 30, 2017)

RandyWilson said:


> Yes, minimum frequency sets the bottom value for both the accel and decel ramps. You could get fancy  with the multi-stage settings, but why?
> 
> I am curious about one thing. Reading between the lines, it would seem the motor started up with no ramp, default setting,  ie straight to 50hz. Yet a ramp starting at 30 would not?


In default 50hz config., the min frequency is 1.5hz and this is where it ramped up from on a 10 second ramp.  It will start at 10hz but not 30.  No big issue, with a fan the soft start is nice.  I used to have a farm duty single phase on it and when powered up it hammered the hell out of the fan trying to overcome it's enertia.  No real benefit to that.  I'll have to play with this stepped speed thing, that may be a handy work around.  Need to order parts to build a remote box for the booth.  

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyWilson (Aug 30, 2017)

Okay. I was thinking the default was start and stop ramps off. Looks like it's only stop ramp off, PN6.


----------

